# Where to source rare/unusual crypts?



## R1MADGIRL (Jun 10, 2014)

Hi All,
This is my first post here so please be gentle and I'm not sure if I've posted in the right section  
I have been bitten by the Crypt bug and am slowly trying to build up a collection but finding it very difficult to source the rarer crypts as I live in the U.K 
I am prepared to pay for the necessary Phytosanitary Certificate if I can source enough varieties to make the cost worthwhile and I wondered if anyone can help me.
Many thanks in advance!


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Welcome to APC! Crypts are definitely interesting plants and they have quite a good following on this forum!

There are a few companies that sell plants in Europe, but I am not very familiar with them since I live in the US.

The best place to get rare plants from is fellow hobbyists. When you have 25 substantial posts on APC you can post a wanted ad in the for sale & trade forum part of this site and list the species you are interested in. Alternatively you can also browse the sale section and find crypts you are interested and buy them from fellow members before you reach the 25 post count.


----------



## ts168 (Apr 13, 2004)

Hi R1MADGIRL, Welcome to the world of cryptocoryne. Wish you will have a lot of patience and loving them for many many year. 
Try mingle in the crypt section and you might spot collector from your area and you might be able to get from them.


----------



## R1MADGIRL (Jun 10, 2014)

Thanks for the replies guys,will keep my eye on the for sale section 
I am managing to source a few from Europe but they are VERY expensive! 
Nobody warned me about the addictiveness of these plants but they are so beautiful and there's much worse things to be addicted to :biggrin:


----------

